# Parts for NH TC30



## sherr20 (Dec 5, 2006)

Just joined the forum today, I have had my TC30 for 3 years and it has been great.

I have a NH TC30D hydrostatic drive. My steering went out after bending the steering cylinder on a stump. Does anyone know an online parts source for New Holland parts? I have bought a few parts from my dealer and they are sky high. $473 for a new cylinder, any options?

Thanks in advance


----------



## sherr20 (Dec 5, 2006)

Anyone??


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Jerry, 

That is going to be a tough item to find online as it is probably an dealer only item. If you can get a part # for the cylinder you may be able to call around to a local hydraulic shop and maybe find a replacement cylinder but that is not likely. The other option might be to see if you can order the the piston shaft if that is the only thing that got damaged. You can replace the piston shaft yourself if you have the spanner wrenches, wrenches, and sockets large enough. Have you also asked if your dealer has rebuilt replacement cylinders or what they would charge to rebuild yours. Same question would apply to the local hydraulic shop. Wish I could be more help but that is all I got for now. Hope you can get it repaired on the cheap.


----------



## Ak49 (Jun 30, 2010)

A good place to get your parts is Messicks New Holland Parts

I own a TC33DA

Hope this helps JMA


----------

